# Hello from Australia!



## Elgeno (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey guys, I've come here in the quest for knowledge.

Happy to be here, looking forward to learning all I can from you guys and girls.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 5, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Elgeno* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## enhancedmood (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome and enjoy your stay I know I will


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jan 5, 2012)

welcome to IM brotha


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 5, 2012)

welcome to IM


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## bb151515 (Jan 5, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 5, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## bb151515 (Jan 5, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## brazey (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome from down under.


----------

